# dual fywheel topsy turvy



## oldiron64 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is my first post since I can no longer deal with the stigma associated with being a Lurker. I started this just before xmas. I have seen a couple of these run and I think the second flywheel will let me run it a little slower than those. I also finned the head just because.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM. Nice build so far. I always liked the Topsy Turvey. I look forward to seeing it run.

Chuck


----------



## joeby (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like you're making good progress on it so far! 

 The dual flywheels may make it run a little slower, mine kicks along at a fairly good speed; but when I built mine (probably 15 or so years ago) it was a group project with about six engines underway. The fellow who machined the blocks got a little absent-minded and left about 13/16" (IIRC) on the length. When I got my block, and realized it was too long, I just re-drilled the holes that were off and used it, rather than start over. This required making the connecting rod longer also. It runs, but not as well as it should. 

 I'm anxious to see how it turns out!

Kevin


----------



## Maryak (Jan 24, 2009)

Oldiron64,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks good from here.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## itowbig (Feb 6, 2009)

any progress on this one im intrigued


and WELCOME :bow: ( for got to add this)


----------



## rake60 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM oldiron64

Rick


----------



## jack404 (Feb 7, 2009)

G'day and Welcome oldiron64

we aint against lurkers but do prefer to see what folks are up to

just like your beuty!

now aint it better that you got that offa ya chest and shared??

i certainly think so and wish to thank you for coming out with a very nice looking build

cheers and good luck to you

jack


----------



## oldiron64 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for your comments. I actually have been working on it but have been lazy about posting, so here is some more progress. I also realize I put this in the wrong forum so maybe a moderator could move it to the work in progress one.


----------



## oldiron64 (Feb 14, 2009)

It has compression  Just 3 govenor parts ignition and a fuel line to go. I believe it has a chance of running next weekend. 






Harold


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 14, 2009)

It's a real beauty!!

Looking forward to the sights and sounds


----------



## nemt (Feb 15, 2009)

That engine is looking very nice. 
I made one myself. Because I am addicted to metric, I have redrawn the plans taking 32 mm to the inch. Makes it some 25% larger. I will send a picture asap. Next week is a Holiday for me so I think I will manage. 
I will feel myself not a part time lurker anymore.
Nemt


----------



## nemt (Feb 16, 2009)

As prommissed: Topsy Turvy, all aluminium and brass flywheel.

Nemt


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 16, 2009)

That was quick, Looks great! you didn't like the stepped base?


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 16, 2009)

A friend of mine built one of these years ago. He had it at a show and it stopped running. I noticed it had stopped, so I went over and flipped the flywheels to get it started. It started nicely, and threw a line of oil off the crank right straight down my nice new shirt- as nice and straight a line as you could draw, right from my shoulder to my belt. 

Nice little engine anyway.


----------



## nemt (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Kustomkb,
It is not that I do not like the steps, but I prefer it the way I did it. I am not an "ornamental" type of builder.
I hardly polish anything. I like the structure of metal as it is when machined. Sometimes I blast it with glassbeads to get a look more like a casting.

Nemt


----------



## oldiron64 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nemt, Looks good, what have you got there for a Carb?


----------



## Maryak (Feb 17, 2009)

nemt  said:
			
		

> Hello Kustomkb,
> I Sometimes I blast it with glassbeads to get a look more like a casting.
> 
> Nemt



Please, what equipment is needed to do the above ??? ??? I have a small air compressor, I guess that's a start. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## nemt (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Oldiron64,
The carb is of the same type as from the Wyvern.
Is is suitable for gas and for autogas or propane.
If you are interested I will try to send a copy from a ACAD-drawing. Can you open ACAD-drawings??

And Kustomkb, I use a moderate compressor and made a "blastbox" from an old stainless steel sink. Two gloves from the shop that are chemical resistant and a piece of Plexiglas do the rest of the job.
A small spray tube is used and therefore I do not need a lot of air. It takes a lot of patience to blast the items, but I think time is not an issue, is it??
Try to make a picture today.
Nemt


----------



## Kermit (Feb 18, 2009)

There is also a "Baking Soda" blaster that looks like a paint gun and is remarkably adept at removing paint from steel using nothing but big buckets of Arm and Hammer baking soda as abrasive.

The guys use one at work to strip brand new stuff, and repaint them military shades of green and gray.


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 18, 2009)

Bob,

Hook one of these to your air and blast away!






Nemt,

 I am the opposite, everything mirror finish if I can.

 ;D


----------



## Majorstrain (Feb 18, 2009)

Maryak said:
			
		

> Please, what equipment is needed to do the above ??? ??? I have a small air compressor, I guess that's a start. :



Might want to have a look at this as well Bob 
http://www.justtools.com.au/prod3563.htm
Uses a lot of air though, short bursts will be the order of the day while you wait for the compressor to catch up. 
I saw one at Super Cheap Auto as well some time back. A small blasting cabinet can set you back $300

Cheers
Phil


----------



## cfellows (Feb 18, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Please, what equipment is needed to do the above ??? ??? I have a small air compressor, I guess that's a start. :
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Bob,

Have a look at reply #17 in this thread. I bought one of these hobby sand blasters on ebay for $30 including shipping. Haven't used it yet, but looks promising and it is small and easy to store.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3813.0

Chuck


----------



## shred (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a high-end version of the 'Air Eraser' (Comco Microblaster) that I snagged a while back for cheap, but the Paasche and HF versions are pretty common. It works well for small parts, but can make a huge mess with fine powders that you don't want all over the shop, so either do it outside or make up a blasting cabinet, preferably with a vacuum hooked up to it. I see blast cabinets go fairly cheap on craigslist fairly often, and they're not that expensive new.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 18, 2009)

Kevin, Phil, Chuck and Shred,

Thanks for the blaster info. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Feb 21, 2009)

I got mine from here, but you wanna be firmly seated before you read the price!

http://www.hobbytools.com.au/prod264.htm


----------



## Maryak (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys, :bow:

Got me one of those Badger Hobby blasters from Stanbridge Hobby in WA $49 including postage.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## oldiron64 (Feb 21, 2009)

It runs ;D ;D ;D still needs some fiddling( and the second compression ring, that I broke, installed but that can wait until paint and polish are done. 


<a href="http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=turvyruns2vz0.flv"><img src="http://img531.imageshack.us/img531/8905/turvyruns2vz0.flv.th.jpg"/></a>

http://img531.imageshack.us/img531/8905/turvyruns2vz0.flv


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 21, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 22, 2009)

bravo...... job well done :bow: :bow:

chuck


----------



## steamer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Old iron

It appears the link to the video is broken

I'll try again later

Dave


Looks Good!

Dave


----------

